# Check out this sting!!!



## Maeve (Jun 23, 2015)

I got quite a few stings the other day doing the split. One is really causing an issue! You can see the sting on my right hand just below the pinkie finger. My hand is swollen halfway to the elbow! I can't even close it! You can also see a sting on my left hand and there is nothing! The only think that I can theorize is that this is the hand where they put in the IV when I had the surgery on Friday. Maybe the sting and the residual anesthesia are causing it? I can't even close my hand!!!!! I'm living on Benadryl, hydrocodon, amoxicillin, and a prescription topical cream. I'm also sleeping a lot!  LOL!! Any remedies out there that I should know about?

Maeve

[URL="[/URL]

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## Bdfarmer555 (Oct 7, 2015)

Had the same happen to me last year. Took a sting in each hand from the same hive about 2 minutes apart. The one I was able to pull the stinger out quickly was the one that swelled. Go figure. The other one I left for 20 seconds or so. No swelling there at all. 

If you get an answer, I'd be thrilled to know it.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Maybe just by pure chance more venom was introduced to you right hand, for whatever reason. Maybe depth of stinger, health status of bee, time left in skin etc. I would pick up some Zyrtec 10mg once daily or Allegra 180mg once daily and you'll be much less drowsy than when taking benadryl. Give it some time then.


----------



## rbees (Jun 25, 2012)

One can have massive swelling at the site of the sting and still be considered normal to sensitive. If the swelling of the same nature move past a major joint then you might be considered allergic.


----------



## Lancej (Dec 17, 2015)

I have read that vagisil works well, as i swell from stings, I'm going to give it a go.


----------



## Buzzed (Oct 26, 2014)

Wear gloves


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

I react to stings, swelling pain for days. A wasp sting caused me swelling and pain for 2 months after the darn thing stung a tender female upper body part. A friend bee keeper told me to try Unkers.








I keep a small tub of it in my pocket, with any sting I stop what I am doing smear a bit of it on the sting, the pain goes away almost instantly, the swelling does not happen. It does itch for a day or so.

Before that I was stung on my ankle, I could not walk for days. The next ankle sting, did not even notice it after putting on the unkers. I wear nitrile gloves, usually don't get stung, but have a few times when I close my hand on a bee without noticing. The unkers has saved me every time.


----------



## Maeve (Jun 23, 2015)

missybee said:


> I react to stings, swelling pain for days. A wasp sting caused me swelling and pain for 2 months after the darn thing stung a tender female upper body part. A friend bee keeper told me to try Unkers.
> View attachment 23316
> 
> 
> I keep a small tub of it in my pocket, with any sting I stop what I am doing smear a bit of it on the sting, the pain goes away almost instantly, the swelling does not happen. It does itch for a day or so.


Thanks! Just ordered one from Amazon! It might get here too late for this one but I'll bee prepared for the next one!

Maeve


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

Keep that extremity elevated above heart level as much as possible, and warm compresses to facilitate circulation. Recent IV wouldn't affect bite sting and there would be no residual anesthesia effect. Claritin is a nice non drowsy 24 hr antihistamine and if there is a concern over dermititis, Keflex is an appropriate antibiotic. Get better soon!


----------



## Maeve (Jun 23, 2015)

appalachianoutdoors said:


> Keep that extremity elevated above heart level as much as possible, and warm compresses to facilitate circulation. Recent IV wouldn't affect bite sting and there would be no residual anesthesia effect. Claritin is a nice non drowsy 24 hr antihistamine and if there is a concern over dermititis, Keflex is an appropriate antibiotic. Get better soon!


Thank you very much! I am taking amoxicillin for the recent surgery along with hydrocodon and I will add Claritin although I have Xyzal as well but that REALLY puts me to sleep! I just switched to heat from the cold compresses and have noticed an improvement. Was alternating 20 minutes heat, 20 minutes cold but am finding the heat is better. It was MUCH worse this morning so I added oil of Oregano to the sting/blistered area. I smell like a walking Italian restaurant! Should I switch to Keflex from the Amoxicillin ?


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

Maeve, hope you are doing better with your sting. The only place that swells up on me is when stung on my hands. I have been stung on other various parts of the body but nothing ever reacts
except the hands. So I am dedicated to wearing gloves to prevent as many as possible, as the swelling can last 3 or 4 days. I think I'm going to try the Unkers suggested by Missybee above.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

preporation H cooling gel works wonder........ I mean it is designed for a burning itch :lpf: ( im serious )


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

I would make sure to speak to your family physician before adding or switching medications. For hands and legs, I believe in time, elevation, warm compresses, and a non drowsy antihistamine. The elevation helps the bodies lymph system remove excess fluids that are not quickly picked up by the venous system. I also believe in my full Ultrabreeze suit


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

When I first started beekeeping I had the same reaction then it ceased for decades. Now I have that outcome for about the first 3 stings of the season, (Unless I get stung throughout the winter) after that It is not much more than a mosquito bite.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

Tenbears wish I could say that. I had a horrible reaction to no see ums, swelling, infection etc, I react to mosquitoes, very bad reaction to black eyed susan's stems, (they are covered with fine hairs). Poison ivy almost puts me in the hospital. We have epipens, just in case. 

The unkers works wonders for me, it is never out of my bee suit pocket. I never work the bees without a suit on unless it is cold, winter, and they are not flying. Even if they are not flying I always put on a veil. 

My husband reacts to nothing.


----------



## Phesic (May 8, 2015)

I get about that same reaction when stung in the hand area. I've used the spray on bendryl to some effect. As far as the itching goes the best thing I've found is cold. After cold I've used the sunburn spray that numbs on contact.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Tincture of time applied liberally is my early season remedy.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Eikel-
Were you meaning to say thyme (the spice) or were you meaning just wait a while and it'll go away.
Bill


----------



## Maeve (Jun 23, 2015)

appalachianoutdoors said:


> I would make sure to speak to your family physician before adding or switching medications. For hands and legs, I believe in time, elevation, warm compresses, and a non drowsy antihistamine. The elevation helps the bodies lymph system remove excess fluids that are not quickly picked up by the venous system. I also believe in my full Ultrabreeze suit


I'm not sure exactly what I did this morning but I added Zyrtec to all of my other Rxs and went down for the count. I was staggering so my husband made up the couch for me and I fell asleep before he got out the door. Slept for FIVE hours! I've been alternating heat and cold at 20 minute intervals and have been applying Triamcinolone Acetonide cream a couple of times a day. It was much worse this morning but seems to be getting better after the nap and apparent overdose of whatever!  I DO have am Ultrabreeze full suit! My husband was wearing it since he had been handling the hive but the bees attacked ME as I was standing 20' away. He'll have to get his own suit from now on!  

Maeve


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

INGREDIENTS:
Unker's Salve: All Natural Botanical Oils - Eucalyptus, Wintergreen, Pine Needle, and Camphor. Menthol Crystals in a snow white pharmaceutical grade petrolatum base.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Just allowing time for your body to heal/correct the problem. I cringe to hear all the side effects for the medicine commercials on the tube, many effects are worse than the ailment.


----------



## Maeve (Jun 23, 2015)

Eikel said:


> Just allowing time for your body to heal/correct the problem. I cringe to hear all the side effects for the medicine commercials on the tube, many effects are worse than the ailment.


I'm right there with you !! I HATE taking all of the other meds. And I will only be taking them till Friday when I get back to the surgeon! Heat is helping my hand and I am sure that the bowl of ice cream helped tremendously!  All natural! 

Maeve


----------



## gww (Feb 14, 2015)

I know this is differrent but you might try it cause I don't think it will hurt you. One time when I was a young teen, I got in a fight and I had a little bitty cut on my hand that made it swell up like yours. I got some really hot water thick with ebson salt and soaked my hand for a short period and it sucked the poisen out or something cause my hand went down almost immediatly. Take it for what it is worth.
Good luck
gww


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Amen sister; medicinal ice cream administered orally and frequently can work wonders


----------



## Maeve (Jun 23, 2015)

gww said:


> I know this is differrent but you might try it cause I don't think it will hurt you. One time when I was a young teen, I got in a fight and I had a little bitty cut on my hand that made it swell up like yours. I got some really hot water thick with ebson salt and soaked my hand for a short period and it sucked the poisen out or something cause my hand went down almost immediatly. Take it for what it is worth.
> Good luck
> gww



Thanks! I had been considering an Epsom salt soak. I'll try it in an hour or so!  Can't hurt!

Maeve


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Facing the possibility of no good flight weather for another 7-8+ days and not having done a decent check of stores yet, I got into some last night in less than ideal weather. They weren't happy and I got something like 10-12 stings. I don't even react anymore. The first year if I got stung on the back of my hand or wrist it would swell and itch to the point that I couldn't close my fist and would about itch a hole through my skin. Felt like my hand was about to burst and would stay that way for 3+ days. So bad that I forced myself to wear gloves.

The second year I just stung myself in an area that didn't incapacitate me (usually my upper forearm near elbow seems to work best). I grabbed one unlucky bee (usually one that I had injured slightly and wasn't going to make it anyway) and stung myself pretty much every time I got into a hive. Early on the the second year the reactions dropped off to pretty much mosquito bite levels. I didn't want to go back so all this winter I stung myself during cleansing flight days and there was a bee that didn't look like she was going to go back into the hive. So these ten stings or so last night pretty much had no effect. Glad to have built up (and sustained) the higher tolerance for venom (or whatever the mechanism is).


----------



## Hogback Honey (Oct 29, 2013)

Crap, that's scary!


----------



## Phesic (May 8, 2015)

This is actually a pretty good idea. I thought that the sensitivity just came back after not being stung over winter?


----------



## Bowfinger (Apr 17, 2015)

Sting-eze works for me. And get you some blue Nitrile Gloves, Bees don't bother my hands when I wear them. I just bought a box of them from Harbor freight that are thicker. They also have just a bit longer cuff that helps to hide that from the bees too. These work most times for me. They allow feeling that leather gloves don't.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

jwcarlson said:


> The first year if I got stung on the back of my hand or wrist it would swell and itch to the point that I couldn't close my fist and would about itch a hole through my skin. Felt like my hand was about to burst and would stay that way for 3+ days.


I have to wear a dress shirt and tie at work. I got stung on my forearm once and my arm swelled up so much that I couldn't put on my shirt in the morning. This went on for a couple of days and my boss gave me a problem for not following dress code. It was a bad week.


----------



## Sr. Tanya (Feb 9, 2007)

When I feel a bee stinging me I immediately swipe it sideways. This keeps the venom from completely going into me. If you grab it, then you squeeze the two sacs of venom into yourself. It may have been that one bee gave you the whole supply and the other only a part.

Actually I do take Benadryl because it counteracts the swelling... so says our RN. Anyway, I hope you are back to normal soon.


----------



## appalachianoutdoors (May 16, 2015)

Benadryl, Zyrtec, and Claritin are all the same drug class, antihistamines. Some brands are non drowsy and last 24 hours, so better coverage and allows you to function during the days.


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

Ouch! Thats quite a beauty of a sting! I no longer react so strongly, so don't give up hope. Next time it wont be so bad. It will always hurt, though. 
A hot soak, compresses, or even a heating pad, as hot as you can stand, with light massage, will help, and feels so good, you practically drool.😏. All the creams, and topical salves, ointments, & ect., will help most if put on the sting immediately. Once is soaks in well, you just need to absorb it. Putting ammonia or bleach on a sting, in the first 10 seconds, is said to break up a lot of venom. I never find out if its true, because I wont stop what I'm doing to apply it. Good luck, feel better!


----------



## amymeme (Mar 16, 2016)

You might want to be tested for honeybee venom allergy...Last summer, in my 3rd year of keeping bees, I got stung and ended up with anaphlaxis. Prior to that, I never minded the stings particularly, other than mourn the loss of a bee...but each sting was starting to get a larger and larger reaction. Had I not had old epipen in the house from my son's bee sting allergy and a emergency physician husband, I might have been in big trouble.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

That looks and sounds normal. Gotta' get stung each Spring and later stings go down to hardly noticeable after a few weeks. Part of the game, we're beekeepers.

My favorite remedy is pizza and a good comedy or two. Sleep on the other side of the body. Oh, yeah, there's a great old product called Sting-Eze for the really painful ones.


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

amymeme said:


> You might want to be tested for honeybee venom allergy...Last summer, in my 3rd year of keeping bees, I got stung and ended up with anaphlaxis. Prior to that, I never minded the stings particularly, other than mourn the loss of a bee...but each sting was starting to get a larger and larger reaction. Had I not had old epipen in the house from my son's bee sting allergy and a emergency physician husband, I might have been in big trouble.


This is how I got some fine bees,, 2 yrs ago. My friend, a beek for 5 years, developed an allergy , in just this way. A bit worse each time. Finally the bees had to get a new place to live.
But the majority of us get an immunity, of sorts. It still hurts ,and itches , but doesn't swell like crazy. After that reaction, you will be aware! More commonly, you get stung, and just count your blessings, when it makes a dot, like a mosquito bite. Think positive!


----------



## amymeme (Mar 16, 2016)

jadebees said:


> This is how I got some fine bees,, 2 yrs ago. My friend, a beek for 5 years, developed an allergy , in just this way. A bit worse each time. Finally the bees had to get a new place to live.
> But the majority of us get an immunity, of sorts. It still hurts ,and itches , but doesn't swell like crazy. After that reaction, you will be aware! More commonly, you get stung, and just count your blessings, when it makes a dot, like a mosquito bite. Think positive!


Nope, not giving up my bees...got the shots, I'm up to maintenance and invested in a really solid whole body suit. And fresh epi, benedryl and prednisone in the house :banana:


----------



## jadebees (May 9, 2013)

Amymeme, you have courage! There are lots of africanised bees here, it's always full suit time. Good precautions make good beekeepers. Try the 9 mil black disposable gloves, from harbor freight. If ya gotta suit up, & sweat a lot, every little thing helps.


----------



## amymeme (Mar 16, 2016)

No africanized bees, here. And the heat, most of the time is not terribly bad most of the time. I have small hands so use regular playtex rubber gloves from the grocery store. Good dexterity, durable,fit me well and the cuffs, not folded, go halfway to my elbow.

My real problem is the hives are on the northwest side of my vegetable garden (about the only place that is not woods and not in high traffic areas). The sting that did me in wasn't from tending the hives. I was picking tomatoes and stood up into the flight path. One or two bees got caught in my hair, between my glasses and the corner of my eye. I really don't want to move them because they've made it through winter (one is finishing its 3rd winter) in their current location. Trying to figure out a barrier that will have them flying up and over but won't block the morning sun too much.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

I was out in the yard today, working on the ponds, bees buzzing around everywhere. They love the water. Well one of the gals decided to land on my arm and bam.........got stung. No clue why. This one hurt like all get out! I dropped what I was doing went and got my unkers, pain gone, swelling barely noticeable. This is my first sting since last spring. 

I was thinking my arm would end up like yours! It swelled up quickly. Hope it works that good for you.


----------



## Maeve (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks, everyone, for the encouragement and suggestions. I can finally close my hand today! YAH! But the sting on my other hand is swelling and itching like crazy now. Good idea about testing for an allergy to bee stings! I had promised my allergist that I would be back after my life settled down (now!) for that panel of tests. I'll add bee sting into it. I've never reacted until this one! But last summer I broke out in a rash from my neck to my knees and it lasted for FOUR MONTHS! He did the contact tests and the only thing that I was allergic to was the tape that held it to my back! LOL! But he does want me back for the scratch tests! My Unkers should be here today. I'm really looking forward to it. I've been using the Triamcinolone Acetonide cream that he gave me last summer but it doesn't seem to do a thing on bee stings!  

Maeve


----------



## Cloverdale (Mar 26, 2012)

Vagisil and preparation H? There's a joke in there somewhere!:shhhh:


----------

